# Name this fish



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

I got this new fish today and odor got the name of it. Please help with what the type of it is ??









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My first guess would be a young frontosa


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

It is a frontosa. Very nice african cichlid ya got there.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

How big is your tank? This isn't a fish to be bought on impulse without knowing what you're getting into...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

they can grow on average about 6-8 inches in some cases 10, I was going to get some, my 50gal was too small for their needs


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have 65 gallon tank 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Weedkiller, they can get much larger than that. I've seen them at a foot and a half, and commonly at about a foot. The 65 gallon will not be long term for this guy.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

DarwinAhoy said:


> Weedkiller, they can get much larger than that. I've seen them at a foot and a half, and commonly at about a foot. The 65 gallon will not be long term for this guy.


Agreed. Expect these fish to attain 12"+ on average; they usually put on their first 6" in under 2 years (after hitting 6-8", their growth rate slows to about an inch or two a year until reaching or surpassing 12", though females may be some what smaller). 

Frontosa's require tanks 6ft or more in length and do best in colonies and should be kept in either a species tank or with other compatible mellow-fish which aren't too small; fish 4" and smaller may end up as a snack for one of these guys (which are nocturnal piscovores by nature).

Your frontosa, as is the one shown below, is a burundi-variant frontosa. The males of this variant develop larger nuchal humps than the other frontosa variants. This burundi is currently about 13" and was about 1.5" when I got him. (resides in my 180gal).


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have plans for a large tank in the future, so it all works out. Should I get another one ?? For it to have a friend 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

They do normally do better in groups. It makes them feel more comfortable. What kind of fish are you putting it with? Just from personal experience, it's best to not buy fish with "plans" to purchase a bigger tank in the future. Sometimes a bigger tank is required before we're ready. Financial surprises come up, and then you end up with gigantic fish in a less than adequate aquarium. Maybe that's not you at all, but I'm just speaking from what I've seen. It's best to have an aquarium of proper size before buying fish to fit it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fronts tend to keep their value, you can usually sell them back. But they can get aggressive and pick fights with other fish. Which can get expensive if they kill or are killed. Large groups in large tanks spread aggression out enough to keep them alive. They can also be picky about water quality (keep nitrate down) and food.


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

Money is no issues, this what I have within my tank it's a 65 g. 
2Snakeskin gourami
2Pink kissing gourami
1Rope fish
3 tiger barbs
1 bloody parrot 
1Plecostomus allege eater 
1 Fantail catfish
2 convicts
1 Frontonsa 
1 Blue cray fish
2 Iridescent sharks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

emc7 said:


> fronts tend to keep their value, you can usually sell them back. But they can get aggressive and pick fights with other fish. Which can get expensive if they kill or are killed. Large groups in large tanks spread aggression out enough to keep them alive. They can also be picky about water quality (keep nitrate down) and food.


I check my water once a week and feed every other day. Clean when it's time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hope this is a troll and not an actually stock list. Ugh, its like selections from the "what not to buy" book tetra put out a while back. Snakeskin are big & aggressive. Kissers are just mean (but usually mostly to each other), so are tiger barbarians, especially in small numbers, blood parrot, just yuck, convicts will take over half the tank and make hundreds of fry, crays eat fish, and IR sharks just get humongous. 

Good luck, you are in for an interesting time.


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have had my tank up for little over a month and everyone gets along fine no issues. Don't buy fish from large stores buy local, and all my fish are babies still right now. So we will see what happens


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Almost all babies do fine together. They fool you into thinking all is well. Then they start growing up, pairing up, eating each other and killing each other. Fun. "community tank" should be a four letter word.


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

Well just have to wait and see what happens, and hope for the best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Urmylove2010 said:


> Well just have to wait and see what happens, and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, but this really isn't fair to the animals involved. You need to research potential purchases in advance. And by "research", I don't mean ask the sales clerk. I don't even really mean pull your information from websites trying to sell you the fish. Check out at least a few forum threads and articles from information websites before you make your decision on a particular fish.

I will take a few excerpts from your stock list, here.

2 Snakeskin gourami - I think these are fine, actually

2 Pink kissing gourami - Should not be kept together, or with other gouramis...will reach 10-12"

1 Rope fish - Reaches 3', will need a larger tank.

3 tiger barbs - Too few. Can work, but should be in groups of 10-12+

1 bloody parrot - Can work. May get too large in time.

1 Plecostomus allege eater - Gets to 2'+. Tank is far too small.

1 Fantail catfish - Huh? Is this some weird name for Synodontis eupterus?

2 convicts - Might be okay unless they pair off.

1 Frontonsa - Gets too large/too aggressive. Your barbs and crayfish will be food. Should also be in a pH of at least 8.2

1 Blue cray fish - Fine until it molts. Something will eventually tear it apart, but may work for a while.

2 Iridescent sharks - Reach 3', and active. Will need a tank, preferably circular, of at least 1000 gallons.


----------

